# Chinese Fender Stratocaster



## legoman4 (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you ever wanted to order a guitar online. Here is a site that reviews a Chinese Fender stratocaster. www.fenderstrat.weebly.com


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

very insightful.

My buddy bought a real squier surf green for a project the other day, 99 bucks cdn. what a score that was...he now has my mexi pickguard and pups in it...sounds great....a little brighter than my guitar, but I think that's the wood....

I would buy one of those chinese guitars for a "roadworn" project...


----------

